# Updated with Bizerba SE12 same online auction (IGA), Bizerba SE8 - Online Auction Find (Kroger's)



## briggy (Jun 20, 2015)

I had a cheaper Chef's Choice model that was working alright.   We stored the unit in the original box, until the bottom fell out of the box last time and the unit fell to the floor.   It still works but the cutting depth no longer does.   I decided to start looking for a decent used commercial slicer online.

This is what I ended up with.  I believe it is a Bizerba SE8.  We bought it from an online auction sight unseen.   We just got it home, plugged it in and it works!  I still need to inventory all of the parts and give this a thorough cleaning and polishing but I am pretty happy with this for $160.













20150620_144512.jpg



__ briggy
__ Jun 20, 2015


















20150620_144537.jpg



__ briggy
__ Jun 20, 2015


----------



## msuiceman (Jun 30, 2015)

looks like a nice machine, can't beat the price! Not familiar with bizerba, but it looks well made. still licking the wounds of my mother selling my BIG globe meat slicer from an old kowalski store my great uncle used to manage/own in Detroit. The thing weighed a ton, and when I was away in college my mom sold it at her garage sale for 50 bucks.... ugh.

if you are junking the chef's choice, if you have the rubber feet or the food pusher that you wouldn't mind getting rid of for a nominal fee, let me know, lol.. i lost a foot and the food pusher. I make due (made a redneck food pusher out of acrylic) but would really like the originals (the OEM wants an arm/leg for the food pusher).


----------



## briggy (Jul 6, 2015)

So I couldn't resist.  I was looking at our auction site for a cheap parts unit to go with the SE8.  It needs a couple of knobs and the knife cover.  Had I known, I could have picked a couple of parts units up on the cheap in the original auction but they sold before I won the SE8.

So I just returned home with an SE12 from an IGA store closing.  This one is 100% complete and we got it for $250.   The SE8 will become a parts unit (new blades are a couple of hundred if you've looked into them).   Here is the final go forward slicer for our house - just tested it out and it is working great:













20150706_175022.jpg



__ briggy
__ Jul 6, 2015


















20150706_175033.jpg



__ briggy
__ Jul 6, 2015


----------

